# Rollers with Highflyers



## Iranian pigeon (Apr 11, 2015)

I have a cage with 4 high flyers and 10 rollers can i fly them togther? Also most of my rollers i bought look funny, one has feathers on his feet another one looks like a turkish crack tumbler, Nd one of them look like a seriban high flyer


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I think if they were young and you flew the high flying birds with rollers, then the h. flyers would make a habit of flying low and short. And if the tumblers were young and flown with the rollers, then they would start to tumble early and not built much endurance muscles for longer flying and tumbling. So my answer is yes to flying together, but first fly them in groups fe: h. flyers, rollers, and mixed looking birds, and compare your findings.


----------



## bigjim (Mar 24, 2015)

I would fly the Rollers seperate. The highflyers will slow the development of the Rollers.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

Many families of rollers already have a tendency to fly higher than is desired to watch the performance.. Rollers also have a tendency as a kit to rise to the level of the uppermost birds.

I suspect if you fly the rollers with your highfliers the rollers will fly as high the highfliers. You might get lucky since you have more rollers than highfliers, but I doubt it. I have seen roller kits elevate to great heights chasing after one bird that wanted to always be above the kit.

Most families of rollers don't have a good homing ability, and if they raise in height and any kind of wind comes up they are going to be lost. Many kits of rollers are already lost every year in what roller breeders call overflies. Which usually are the result of flying to high.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Chuck K said:


> Many families of rollers already have a tendency to fly higher than is desired to watch the performance.. Rollers also have a tendency as a kit to rise to the level of the uppermost birds.
> 
> I suspect if you fly the rollers with your highfliers the rollers will fly as high the highfliers. You might get lucky since you have more rollers than highfliers, but I doubt it. I have seen roller kits elevate to great heights chasing after one bird that wanted to always be above the kit.
> 
> Most families of rollers don't have a good homing ability, and if they raise in height and any kind of wind comes up they are going to be lost. Many kits of rollers are already lost every year in what roller breeders call overflies. Which usually are the result of flying to high.


Agree with Chuck on this.


----------



## bigjim (Mar 24, 2015)

You're right Chuck K. There are some Roller families that fly to great heights, I've owned, bred, witnessed, & flew many kits that flew high. I also believe if you fly some high-flyers(Tipplers, etc.) with a kit of Rollers, they will follow the
Rollers up really high into the clouds. I also breed & fly Tippler pigeons, had a kit of 3 fly for 20 hrs. They were released in the afternoon & came down the next day at 12 p.m. Also, I had a red saddle racing homer follow my kit of tipplers into the clouds. They were so high, they looked like tiny marbles. It only took a few minutes for them to reach 900-1000 feet. I have a pair of tippler eggs set to hatch soon, will experiment with flying them with my Rollers.

As for Rollers homing ability, I bought a small kit from a fancier who lived 6-7 miles from my house. One day I flew them & they went straight back to the guys house! His Rollers had excellent homing ability as well as rolling ability, fast, straight, & deep(30+ feet). What kind of Pigeons do you raise?


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

*bigjim*

Jim,

I have mostly rollers but I've got a growing selection of racing homers. I have a few odd birds thrown in too. I have one Modena hen, a pair of Oriental Frills, and a bronze Show Tippler. If I can ever get moved I might get a couple more breeds.


----------



## bigjim (Mar 24, 2015)

I have a white racing homer hen with watery green droppings. Do you know of
any home remedies that will cure her? Thanks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

bigjim said:


> I have a white racing homer hen with watery green droppings. Do you know of
> any home remedies that will cure her? Thanks.


I'll send you a PM on how to start your own thread. You will need to start another thread on your own topic as this one is someone elses on another topic.


----------

